# Ignore Moderators (2)



## hackbike 666 (26 Feb 2009)

I seem to notice you ma have added an ignore thingy for moderators,of which BentMikey wanted or am I going senile?

Not that I have a problem with moderators anyway.

Yes I know that was a bit crawly bum lick.

What's happened to Cab anyway? Has he banned himself?


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I seem to notice you ma have added an ignore thingy for moderators,of which BentMikey wanted or am I going senile?
> 
> Not that I have a problem with moderators anyway.
> 
> Yes I know that was a bit crawly bum lick.



Erm, no.

What made you think that? (PM if you feel it necessary )


----------



## mickle (26 Feb 2009)

wibble


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> wibble
> 
> ffs


Damp Squib?


----------



## mickle (26 Feb 2009)

Roger Irrelevant off of Viz; 'Wibble wibble hatstand'.


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 Feb 2009)

Nah,this is what I mean.Is it a new thing and is that what BM wanted or am I just losing the plot?

Perhaps I explained it badly first time and you didn't know what I meant.


----------



## MacB (26 Feb 2009)

so has Cab left here to cyberstalk BM?


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> No you can't Hackers, if you try to ignore it comes up that you can't because said person is a Mod. That is what annoyed BM becuas he wanted to ignore Cab but couldn't because Cab is a Mod.



Thanks a sensible answer at last instead of a few p-takers 

Cheers.



MacBludgeon said:


> so has Cab left here to cyberstalk BM?



I noticed that and all though I didn't agree with some things in his video I wondered what happened to him.

Strange it can't be changed.Im sure the mods could ban you if they wanted.I know of a (snitz) message board where they just ban you and you can't log on...then again you can't put anyone on ignore on that board.


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> FWIW BM still posts on BROL, as for Cab I think He is a bit of a pretentious idiot who was quick to put his Mod hat on when it suited him.



Ouch.What is BROL? I know he posts on YACF.


Got it,Bent Rider On Line.


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Strange it can't be changed.Im sure the mods could ban you if they wanted.I know of a (snitz) message board where they just ban you and you can't log on...then again you can't put anyone on ignore on that board.




As I understand it, the software doesn't allow you to 'ignore' a mod, unless Admin also enables it so that you can ignore both mods and admin, which Admin felt (and I for one agree) isn't a good idea - that way people could ignore any kind of 'authority' (I reckon Admin is pretty light handed) on the forum - or miss announcements and so on.

It's not a mod/admin choice so much, as a software limitation.

And yes, we mods can just ban you. But pretty generally, unless you are a purveyor of spam, we don't, certainly not without lengthy discussion.


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> FWIW BM still posts on BROL, as for Cab I think He is a bit of a pretentious idiot who was quick to put his Mod hat on when it suited him.



As far as I remember, Cab tends to 'put his mod hat on', as you put it, in order to call for a little calm when a thread got heated. I don't recall him ever talking a unilateral decision over any action - that is not the way we operate.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Feb 2009)

if a moderator oversteps the mark, you should pm admin, who _will_ look into it, and act accordingly behind the scenes if necessary.


----------



## Origamist (27 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> Neither do I, I know it's not. However Cab was pretenious imo, and didn't encourage discussion. You only have to look at his thread on his vid which shows him going through a TCM.



Not pretentious so much, but tetchy and dismissive from time to time. That said, I'd like to have him back and I hope his absence is temporary.


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

Origamist said:


> Not pretentious so much, but *tetchy and dismissive from time to time*. That said, I'd like to have him back and I hope his absence is temporary.



Aren't we all? I know I can be.


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Aren't we all? I know I can be.


You? Lovely, sensible you? I think you'll find that you're a mere amateur when it comes to displaying tetch whereas I am the Bernard Hinault of tetchiness.


----------



## Origamist (27 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Aren't we all? I know I can be.



No, certainly not. (Was that supercilious and grouchy enough?)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> You? Lovely, sensible you? I think you'll find that you're a mere amateur when it comes to displaying tetch whereas I am the Bernard Hinault of tetchiness.



if a little camper than The Badger...


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> You? Lovely, sensible you? I think you'll find that you're a mere amateur when it comes to displaying tetch whereas I am the Bernard Hinault of tetchiness.



Typical, I can't be best at anything!


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> if a little camper than The Badger...


You don't know what he gets up to in private. That hairy Breton machismo is all a front...


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Feb 2009)

Just how well do you know him?


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Just how well do you know him?


We buy our pants from the same shop.


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Typical, I can't be best at anything!


I'm sure you are dear. No-one outdoes you when it comes to fiddling with old bones.


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Feb 2009)

Wow this got to three pages after the early peetaking.

I really don't know the answer to which we got to resulting to us losing a very good boarder.However much I disagreed with BM I learn't a lot from him.Although I didn't know Cab as well as BM.

I suppose with the software limitations really limits it as has been said.

I remember the Compuserve chat where you got a message while you were online if you had been naughty.That was freaky though and more in real time compared to this board.

I think Compuserve you could ignore everyone but it wasn't worth it as you didn't know who the moderaters were.

Snitz is different though and you only tend to find out when you can't log on.


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Feb 2009)

Just a point here.Is it possible to insert small images into our signatures?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Mar 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Just a point here.Is it possible to insert small images into our signatures?




Dunno. Probably best to PM Admin and ask.


----------



## Shaun (9 Mar 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Just a point here.Is it possible to insert small images into our signatures?



Erm, no, that feature is disabled along with HTML in sigs.


----------

